# Spanish: coger



## gremily

Me pensaba si alguién sabe la etimología de "coger,"  y como llegó a tener una significado vulgar en Latinoamérica.

Claro que no es cuestión de traducción, sino es algo que siempre he querido aprender... hay equivalentes en inglés, pero mi novio me informó que por ejemplo, la frase "he took her to be his wife," que me parece relacionada, es "la tomó" en español, y no utiliza coger.

Curiosidad....


----------



## airblade

Coger tiene que ver mucho con el contexto.

Coger = Tomar, Agarrar, Apresar, Adquirir

yo uso el verbo "Coger" regularmente y eso tiene que ver mucho con la educación de la persona.

Y tu novio esta en lo correcto
Tomar por esposa es como se dice.

Coger es mas utlilizado como por ejemplo
"Voy a coger un lápiz"

"I'm going to grab a pencil"


----------



## DWO

Hola:
Desgraciadamente, no encuentro ningún documento serio que lo avale, pero la historia de cómo esta palabra se convirtió en algo vulgar en Latinoamérica, viene de la época de la Conquista, cuando los españoles cogían (tomaban por la fuerza para violarlas) a las indias.
Una explicación similar, aquí:

http://es.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071129204625AAeinln


----------



## Joannes

En algunos dialectos del *holandés* (mío, por ejemplo), *pakken* y *nemen* se usan con el mismo doble significado de *coger* en Latinoamérica.

Eso puede demostrar que no debe de ser una evolución peculiar, aunque en nuestras partes también hubiera muchos soldados españoles en esa época.


----------



## jmx

gremily said:


> Me pensaba si alguién sabe la etimología de "coger," y como llegó a tener una significado vulgar en Latinoamérica.


La explicación del cambio de sentido creo que se relaciona con esto que se dice en otro hilo: 


> [En España...] se sigue usando coger con el sentido sexual en ganadería, pero es casi un vocablo técnico, como cubrir, no es vulgar.


 Post: http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=1632157&postcount=19

Es decir, de decirse de los animales pasó a decirse de las personas. Es una explicación mucho más lógica que la de las violaciones.

EDIT: Tanto más lógica mi explicación, si pensamos que probablemente la principal actividad de los primeros colonos españoles en América era la ganadería.


----------



## DWO

La primera actividad que realizaron los españoles fue saquear a los indios, nada de ganadería, que surgió mucho después.
La pregunta de este thread es cómo la palabra "coger" es hoy un término vulgar en Latinoamérica y la respuesta ha sido dada.


----------



## SURVEYOR

Coincido con DWO sobre el origen vulgar de "coger". En la secundaria fue el profesor de Castellano quién nos lo explicó.

Adjunto otro link:
http://www.cuandolimafueparis.com.ar/entradas/curiosidades-de-la-lengua-y-la-cultura-1/


----------



## gremily

Gracias a todos!


----------



## nand-o

En España actualmente "ir a pillar" o "¿anoche pillaste?" suele referirse al hecho de mantener relaciones sexuales (aunque no excluivamente). Hoy en día "pillar" es utilizado indistíntamente por hombres y mujeres.
"tomar", "pillar" o "coger" hacen referencia a una forma cultural donde el varón debía tratar de acceder a la mujer y ésta negarse o resistirse. Incluso el término "ligar" (atar) tiene que ver con lo mismo: sujetar, coger, inmovilizar,... "Capturar" en una palabra. 
Y todo esto sin salir de Europa y sin "indias" por enmedio.


----------



## darnil

nand-o said:


> En España actualmente "ir a pillar" o "¿anoche pillaste?" suele referirse al hecho de mantener relaciones sexuales (aunque no excluivamente). Hoy en día "pillar" es utilizado indistíntamente por hombres y mujeres.
> "tomar", "pillar" o "coger" hacen referencia a una forma cultural donde el varón debía tratar de acceder a la mujer y ésta negarse o resistirse. Incluso el término "ligar" (atar) tiene que ver con lo mismo: sujetar, coger, inmovilizar,... "Capturar" en una palabra.
> Y todo esto sin salir de Europa y sin "indias" por enmedio.


 
Hombre, ¿y a qué iban a América los españoles? ¿A "la conquista de las indias" o "de las Indias"?


----------



## belengerx

Perdon que me meta en la discusion, sobre la etimologia "coger" la verdad no tengo ningun dato del porque se convirtio en una palabra vulgar,,

aunque si queria hacer un tipo de correccion respecto a lo q han dicho de los españoles y de las "indias" y aqui es donde entro yo y sugiero q la palabra no es correcta, se dice aborigenes o indígenas, que es mucho mas correcta, inclusive existen otros sinonimos pero "indias" me parece que no es correcto emplear dicha palabra...en fin ese es mi aporte y espero no dañar el hilo de la conversacion.


----------



## DWO

Hola, belengerx:
Por empezar, bienvenido/a al foro.
Sería importante, ya que este es un foro de idioma, que te informes y que respetes la ortografía, la gramática y la sintaxis de lo que escribes.
Con respecto a tu acotación, sí, es verdad, no tiene nada que ver con el hilo que estamos tratando. Además, a las *Indias* y a las *indias*, Colón (y el resto de Europa) las llamó así debido a que creyó haber llegado allí. No se supo hasta mucho tiempo después que en realidad se había descubierto un nuevo continente.
Así que denominar "indios" a los nativos de América, no es despectivo ni mucho menos; es sólo un problema de "corrección política" y de incomodidad o comodidad de algunos.
Aquí está el link de Wikipedia que ilustra brevemente sobre el origen de la denominación:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indias


----------



## belengerx

Bueno, gracias por el dato, pero aclaro que me disculpe desde el principio.


----------



## jmx

Me he estado mirando varios hilos, como este y este, y llego a la siguiente lista de usos de "coger":

Solo sentido sexual:
Argentina, Uruguay, Paraguay

Sentido preferentemente sexual:
Mexico, Guatemala, Honduras

Sentido sexual poco frecuente o desconocido:
Puerto Rico, Rep. Dominicana, Colombia, Venezuela, Perú, Bolivia, Chile, España.

Así que parece haber 2 focos de uso sexual de la palabra, uno en México o Centroamérica, otro en Argentina. Sólo falta saber qué pueden tener en común esos focos.


----------



## darnil

Me pregunto, y no es retórica, si no habrá algún otro significado en la palabra _coger_ que venga desde más atrás. Quiero decir, si es posible que hubiera otra palabra que haya podido evolucionar a partir de otro étimo a la forma "coger". No sé (y pido perdón por el uso de más de una palabra malsonante), algo quizá con la misma raíz de 'coleo, coleonis', que nos ha dado _cojones_ en español y palabras semejantes en otras lenguas hermanas, que haya podido interferir en el significado del inocentísimo verbo _coger_ (< colligere) tiñéndolo de un significado que en principio no tenía.
Y que nadie se piense que estas son palabras nuevas: _cojones_ y sus antecedentes históricos están atestiguados desde el latín vulgar: hay citas (creo recordar que Plauto la usaba en alguna de sus obras en el siglo III a.C., y aparece en varias pintadas murales de Pompeya, pero por favor, que me corrija alguien si me equivoco, cito de memoria). La interferencia a la que me refiero se da en otros casos: por ejemplo, si no hubiera sido por la palabra _cunnus_ y sus significados, es muy posible que hoy no dijéramos _conocer_ sino _*coñocer_ (evolución normal y esperable del lat. _cognoscere_: compárese con el portugués _conhecer_).
¿Alguien sabe algo sobre esto?


----------



## merquiades

Hola.  En latín (colligere, creo?) significa literalmente "to pick up, to take up, to gather, to catch".  Aún tiene este sentido en italiano (cogliere) y francés (cueillir).  En español, a partir de "catch", llegó a significar también "grab" y "take".  Pero estamos hablando de un cambio lento de muchos siglos.  Como ya han dicho, en el siglo XV se utilizaba en España para la ganadería.  Creo que es el orígen de su uso sexual en América y tampoco descarto la teoría de las "indias".  A partir del siglo XVIII pierde esta connotación en España y desde entonces "coger" se usa cada vez más con el sentido de "grab" y "take".  Hoy en día es muy frecuente oír expresiones como "coger fuerza", "cogerse unas vacaciones", "coger apuntes" etc. en España.  En América Latina, quizás debido a la inmigración española del siglo XIX y XX en algunos países, quizás en los lugares que permanecían en contacto con España durante más tiempo (Cuba, Puerto Rico eran colonias hasta 1898)...el "nuevo" uso peninsular sustituyó al "antiguo".  Pero esta última teoría "histórica" es mía... y no estoy para nada seguro.  Se me ocurrió al ver en el mapa donde tiene el sentido más bien "español" de ahora y donde es puramente sexual.  A ver qué dicen los demás.  Saludos


----------



## darnil

Por cierto, ahora me viene a la memoria un uso -totalmente coloquial y propio de un nivel cultural no elevado- que es el de "caber, poder entrar algo en un sitio". Recuerdo que, al intentar entrar seis personas en un coche pequeño, una porteña que tenía ya experiencia en el habla de Madrid estalló en carcajadas al oír decir a otra amiga: "Es imposible: aquí no cogemos todos". Quería decir, por supuesto, "aquí no _cabemos_ / _entramos _todos".


----------



## Esp_cuba

gremily said:


> Me pensaba si alguién sabe la etimología de "coger,"  y como llegó a tener una significado vulgar en Latinoamérica.
> 
> Claro que no es cuestión de traducción, sino es algo que siempre he querido aprender... hay equivalentes en inglés, pero mi novio me informó que por ejemplo, la frase "he took her to be his wife," que me parece relacionada, es "la tomó" en español, y no utiliza coger.
> 
> Curiosidad....


El verbo coger que tiene una connotacion vulgar proviene del verbo Latino "coegere" que significa (obligar) en confluencia con "coagere" que significa (obligar or la fuerza) como en -coaccion- y es eso lo que encierra el contexto del coger vulgar o sea (obligar por uso de fuerza) en el caso la violacion y luego paso a significar seducir hasta llegar consumar el acto sexual y aqui vemos  que (acto) viene del lat. "Agere" sin "co" que es actuar,. De ahi que nos haya llegado tomar por la fuerza o agarrar y juntar en el caso de que (coge fuerza) es decir aunar fuerzas, no es mas que un verbo victima de la etimologia popular no regulada.


----------



## yong321

Coger - word of the day... | SpanishDict Answers
"in the Middle Ages in Spain, people in the street slang began to use it with the sense of grabbing a woman with your hands... in order to perform a sexual intercourse, even though the verb was still used to mean "to take" as well. The sexual meaning travelled to the Americas and it became the norm in many countries, while in others like Spain or Cuba, the sexual usage was forgotten, and kept only for farm animals, like cows and bulls."


----------

